# frecuencia de trabajo del L293



## homer32 (Ene 17, 2012)

Buenas, a ver si me pueden ayudar, entre que frecuencias (PWM) de entrada puede trabajar el L293 para controlar un motor DC.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2012)

Tiene entrada de PWM?

Yo creía que sólo se controlaba mediante 4 bits...

Si se le puede colocar PWM en esas entradas...supongo que lo típico para el PWM son 50Hz como base...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Tiene entrada de PWM?
> 
> Yo creía que sólo se controlaba mediante 4 bits...
> 
> Si se le puede colocar PWM en esas entradas...supongo que lo típico para el PWM son 50Hz como base...



Entrada para control por PWM como que tener, *NO* tiene.
Pero siempre queda la triquiñuela de emplear la entrada "Enable" para esto o aplicar las señales de control en modo pulso.



			
				 SGS Thomson dijo:
			
		

> This device is suitable for use in switching applications at frequencies up to 5 kHz.



Este dispositivo es adecuado para su uso en aplicaciones de conmutación a frecuencias de hasta 5 kHz.


----------



## homer32 (Ene 18, 2012)

gracias por las respuestas, ya me habia parecedido esto que funcionaba hasta 5Khz


----------

